# A couple of questions re 2ww



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

Hello

I have a couple of questions that keep popping into my mind and I cant stop worrying about them so I thought it would be easier if i could try and get some answers.

My first is about pessaries during the 2ww.  My consultant said that i shouldnt use pessaries during this time and instead I just did a hcg injection on day 3.  im not sure why this is.  everyone else seems to be on the pessaries.

My second question - i had a bath the day after my eggs were transfered and i have read in a couple of places now that you should avoid baths during the 2ww.

I think Im getting paranoid now - im only on day 7 but i have had af pains everyday since the et.

im back at work tomorrow and i think this might just stop me from going completely bonkers.

thanks
sue


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Baths are fine!! Re: cyclogest or hcg injection, it´s consultant preference and either is fine. One gives progesterone directly and one tells your body to produce it. Try to relax and work maybe just what you need to take your mind off things.

Ruth


----------



## SusieQ (Apr 20, 2004)

hi ruth

thanks for the response.

i feel much better now.

take care
sue


----------

